# Front license plate question



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey there,

I am originally from MA but am currently attending school in Oklahoma. I am planning on registering my truck down here, and in Oklahoma they do not require a front plate. 

Is it likely that I will be stopped or cited for not having a front plate when I am back home for breaks and vacations? 

Thanks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If your car is registered in Oklahoma and OK only issues one plate, then you'll be fine.

M.G.L. - Chapter 90, Section 6
(the confusing MA law if you really feel like reading it word for word)

On the other hand, if you keep the MA plates on your vehicle and you were issued two plates by the registry, both of them need to be on the car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are a hot blonde chick, when you get pulled over just tell 'em Snipe said it was ok....... If you are anything else, PUT YOUR FRONT PLATE BACK ON !!!!!!!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

and then the question was answered

awhile ago

http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/78429-out-state-plates.html
http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/78397-no-front-license-plate-90-6-a.html

unregistered, searching is fun....


----------

